# first ever time



## S19MAD (Sep 7, 2011)

this is my first ever time on this and was wondering that i am planning to get some fishes and thinking of getting a 12l tank. i live in the uk so i roughly want to spend around £30-£35. i found a 12l tank for £5. i just need the fish now. could you reccomend some cool fish such as red tailed black shark and other including things such as a filter and sorts and how much it all could cost. shark is £4.00


----------

